# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Martech update Box III V0.1.2.2284

## mohamed73

*Martech update Box III V0.1.2.2284*  *PLEASE INIT - Cleaner* - *Christmas gift for Security Repairer activation*
users.  *Our unique solution allows to get working wide range of Clarion radios like
PN-2805F, PN(PP)-300x etc.
Until now, the only solution was to use the immo emulator.* 
This function is needed when:
- after using Off 'Secure' you see PLEASE INIT on radio screen 
Description of use:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
This function is available for free to any Box III and Security Repairer
activation users. 
How to update Box III? Run martech_ams3.exe or download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and functions in demo version:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check our Youtobe channel for videos:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

